# Boneless Smoked Pork Chops/w Qview



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2010)

*Boneless Smoked Pork Chops (or Canadian Bacon)*
Last time I made Canadian Bacon, I sliced a few pieces at 1/2" thick (smoked pork chops). They were soooooo good, I decided to make a whole bunch of 'em. I found two nice Pork Loins at Giant for $1.99 per pound. I cut each loin in half, weighed them, mixed the proper amount of Tender Quick (1/2 ounce per pound of meat) for each of the 4 pieces, added an equal amount of brown sugar, rub it in real good, and put them in individual ziplock bags.
Then into the fridge for 9 days at 37*/38* degrees, flipping and massaging each day.
Then after draining, soaking in ice water for 1/2 hour, slicing a slice from an end, and a slice from the middle of one of them, I gave it the salt test, by frying those slices. Tasted fine, so into the fridge for an overnight pellicle forming (after seasoning with onion powder, garlic powder, & black pepper).
The next day (Sunday), into the smoker they went. Set at 100* with Hickory chips & chunks. No water in pan for first hour. After one hour, bump up to 120*, and add Apple chips & chunks, plus add Microwaved Apple Juice to pan. Then I gradually bumped the heat up to 140*, 160*, 180*, 190*, 200*, and 210* until the internal temperature of each piece hit 160* (adding Apple chunks each time it stopped smoking). Two of them hit 160 in 7 hours, and two of them in 8 hours (due to where they were in the MES). Then I let them air-cool for awhile, then wrapped each piece in foil, then saran wrap, and into the fridge overnight to "mellow" out. The next day I sliced it all into 54 Pork Chops (+1/2" each), a few packs of Canadian Bacon, and one bowl of very tasty ends.

Note: I did this before I had my A-MAZE-N-SMOKER. Next time I'll use that & make a new "step-by-step".

Enjoy the Qview:



Two Pork Loins (Total 16+ pounds):









Giant----$1.99 per pound:








Rinsed & dried off, ready for cure:








Pork Loin #1 cured, dried, seasoned, and ready for smoking:








Pork Loin #2 cured, dried, seasoned, and ready for smoking:








Slicing:








54 Boneless Smoked Pork Chops, a little Canadian Bacon, and a bowl of tasty ends:








All packed, marked, and ready for freezing:








Thanks for lookin',
Bearcarver


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 31, 2010)

really nice,  Id eat one or three of those for sure.


----------



## erain (Mar 31, 2010)

now thats a stashload for the freezer and they look awesome man!!! simple too, love it will have to watch them loins for a sale. thks for sharing!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 31, 2010)

OK hate to sound new
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But why cure? Could you not just smoke them the way they were? Is the cure to hold them longer?? I really want to try this but I don't know the first thing about curing??


----------



## jak757 (Mar 31, 2010)

Now that's a ho lotta loin!  Great job making a nice variety of good eats.  And what a deal on the loin -- great time to jump on it and stock the freezer!


----------



## treegje (Mar 31, 2010)

Man those look good, certainly earned points


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you MUCH Jim!
BC

Thanks erain, this is one of the few things my wife loves too !
BC

realtorterry,
You have to cure the meat before smoking, if you are going to smoke it low and slow. Meat will spoil if it is in temps from 40* to 140* for longer than 4 hours. If it is cured properly, that is not a worry. Plus curing gives the meat the "Hammy" taste, instead of the regular Pork taste. It's a whole different thing. There are all kinds of threads on this forum about various ways of curing, and various cures to use.

Bearcarver

Thank you----My freezer is just about full, and I already gave away 17 Pork Chops----Only 37 left 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




BC

Thank You very much !
BC


----------



## coyote (Mar 31, 2010)

sweet loins. your looks terrific. I have 50 plus pound brining in the fridge right now. it is not really a brine I do not use much salt.
going to smoke em friday with some clods butts and ribs.
I hope mine look as good as yers.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and lobbin some
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





at ya. great job.


----------



## rp ribking (Mar 31, 2010)

All I can say with all that work
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And it looks good tooooooo.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 31, 2010)

Bearcarver

CB is next on my list of To Do's!

Gotta LOVE those "Ends & Pieces"!!!

I tried to give you some points, but it said I have to spread some around first.  I'll be back!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Todd


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 31, 2010)

That looks awesome and I'll bet it tastes even better


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 1, 2010)

Bearcarver, those chops look extremly tasty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 my wife buys the loins and slices them into chops, there is 6 of us so we never have any left to freeze, but if I had a vacumn pack, and a meat slicer, we could save alot of $$$, on doing what you did.


----------



## meateater (Apr 1, 2010)

Lord, I need an xtra freezer soon, you guys are killing me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Piney,
You're right, they taste GREAT. We deleted 3 of them last night for supper, with roasted reds & peas. Cut with a fork & melt in your mouth.

Bearcarver


Also, Many Thanks to *Meateater, northern greenhorn, TJohnson, RibKing, and coyote !!!!*

Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2010)

*JD08,*
Got your points----Thank You very much!

Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 1, 2010)

You really have to love that canadian bacon. Now it is a staple in most of our diets around here I think.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm hoping some other people cut at least a few 1/2" or thicker pieces from their next Canadian Bacon smoke, just to try it. 
These Boneless Smoked Pork Chops are out of this world!

In the past, we bought smoked pork chops at every butcher shop in the area. Then we found the best ones to be at one of the shops at Zern's farmers' market in Gilbertsville, PA.
These are even better than theirs are----Make that "Better than theirs WERE". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 1, 2010)

Boy do those look good...  That is what I call a pork chop...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Paul,
BC


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 4, 2010)

great post bearcarver. I have a ? when you take them out of freezer do you fry them and or grill them..?


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 5, 2010)

Bearcarver quick ? are you bumping the temp each hour ?


----------



## critterhunter (Apr 5, 2010)

I usually wrap in saran then foil does it make a difference?I figure the saran will let the moisture go out and back in I have never tried foil and then saran?


----------



## caveman (Apr 5, 2010)

BC, great post.  That is some great looking pork.  You could not have done better.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2010)

Grilling would dry them out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I fry them in a pan "VERY LIGHTLY", because they have already been smoked to over 160 degrees. I only put them in the pan to warm them up a bit.


Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2010)

Not exactly every hour, on the hour. I kinda play it by ear on these. When the smoke dies down because the element isn't staying hot long enough to keep the chips burning, I bump it up to keep the element on longer. You will find that you'll get to your top temp quicker in the Summer than in the Winter this way, because the element won't be needed as much in the Summer. Then once you get up to the higher temps the chips will be smoking nearly all the time.

Don't forget this is with an *MES*.

I hope that makes sense to you.


Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't really know. Your way may make more sense, but foil, then saran is the way I learned. 
I figured the foil makes it cool slower, and the saran wrap keeps the juices from running all over my fridge.


Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot Caveman

BC


----------



## walle (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this post...
Don't know why I opened it either.... cuz I knew it would make me slobber for CB and the idea of smoked CB chops is over the top, BC!

I finally figured out what your intials stand for...

BACON CING!






for this one, brother


----------



## srivera1965 (Apr 5, 2010)

Simply amazing...I will have to try this soon! Thanks for taking the time to illustrate this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Tracy,
You guys are GREAT!

Bearcarver


Thank you too "srivera1965"


----------



## craigk (Aug 8, 2010)

If you preheat the smoker, does time/temp issue really come into play?  I know that internal needs to be 165 for medium for pork loin.  But like I said,  if you preheat smoker, bring it to temp then place meat, internal is constantly climbing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2010)

This recipe is for "Cured & Smoked" Pork Loin, not regular smoked pork loin.

But yes, if you preheat your smoker first, the initial shock of all of that cold (under 40˚) meat going into it all at once will be less.

Not sure, but I hope that answers your question,

Bearcarver


----------

